# Finally!!



## TiDreaming

*Finally!! da Vamoots*

3 days this lands on my doorsteps..

I'll post a few more when I have it my hands. A long long wait but well worth it.

6.8kgs(14.9lbs) without pedals. This makes me happy :aureola: :yesnod: :smile5:


----------



## chuckice

Very nice! What size frame? You must've been one of the last Moots SL orders...congrats!


----------



## HazemBata

This bike is yummy! Please post more pics (in daylight) when you can.


----------



## TiDreaming

chuckice said:


> Very nice! What size frame? You must've been one of the last Moots SL orders...congrats!



Chuck the frame is same size as yours ie 48.5. I was told that my Moots did use the last of the 6/4 tubing they had, and it was fortunate that they actually only had enough tubing to make it in my size.I thought it was a PR stunt when I ordered the frame, but a few ppl have commented that I was one of the few lucky ones to get the Vamoots-SL built. If this is true I do feel even more priveleged. Certainly you wont see too many here in Melbourne.


----------



## chuckice

TiDreaming said:


> Chuck the frame is same size as yours ie 48.5. I was told that my Moots did use the last of the 6/4 tubing they had, and it was fortunate that they actually only had enough tubing to make it in my size.I thought it was a PR stunt when I ordered the frame, but a few ppl have commented that I was one of the few lucky ones to get the Vamoots-SL built. If this is true I do feel even more priveleged. Certainly you wont see too many here in Melbourne.


Awesome! :thumbsup: I know in talking to a few dealers/folks here that the 6/4 is definitely gone for now...that's why I was surprised to see yours. Like I said...must've been truly one of the last ones made. Nice!


----------



## TiDreaming

HazemBata said:


> This bike is yummy! Please post more pics (in daylight) when you can.



Here we go, finally fully built.


----------



## HazemBata

Again, great bike. But you need a King headset. It just doesnt do the bike justice otherwise. A gold headset to match your wheels would be pimp.


----------



## Mootsie

SWEET! Welcome to the herd.


----------



## TiDreaming

HazemBata said:


> Again, great bike. But you need a King headset. It just doesnt do the bike justice otherwise. A gold headset to match your wheels would be pimp.



Yes gold/black still haven't decided but the CK headset will be on its way soon.


----------



## HazemBata

With gold wheels you GOTTA go with gold headset. Black is always nice, but it's too common and not daring enough. I think the gold make your bike look well coordinated without being overdone.


----------



## thedips

what happened with the moots sl? are they done with making them all together? is reynolds 6/4 tubing no longer available?

whats the deal.... thanks in advance


----------



## TiDreaming

thedips said:


> what happened with the moots sl? are they done with making them all together? is reynolds 6/4 tubing no longer available?
> 
> whats the deal.... thanks in advance



This thread explains your question 

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=105515


----------



## tigoat

Very hot bike!

With that said, I think it just looks odd without a curved seatpost and a Chris King headset. Regardless, having a Moots frame is enough juice for me. Thanks!


----------



## Dick Rhee

I like the zero setback post in this instance. Only short people can get away with it though. 

Anyhow, beautiful bike. The Sidi decal is a nice touch.


----------



## TiDreaming

Dick Rhee said:


> I like the zero setback post in this instance. Only short people can get away with it though.
> 
> Anyhow, beautiful bike. The Sidi decal is a nice touch.



Hehe, yeah Im vertically challenged, I use to ride on a setback post but always ended up right over the bottom bracket. Took her out for her first century today, this Moots and I were meant to be. It felt like I had been riding this Moots all my life. She was simply speedy, supple yet stiff and sublime in handling.


----------



## chuckice

TiDreaming said:


> Hehe, yeah Im vertically challenged, I use to ride on a setback post but always ended up right over the bottom bracket. Took her out for her first century today, this Moots and I were meant to be. It felt like I had been riding this Moots all my life. She was simply speedy, supple yet stiff and sublime in handling.


:thumbsup: Do you have any other local Moots riders?


----------



## TiDreaming

chuckice said:


> :thumbsup: Do you have any other local Moots riders?


Riding in my area, I have yet to see any other Moots. Saying that the last week or so I have had a quit few ppl asking where I got my Moots. I do know there is a compact being built in Melbourne and I got messaged here on the forums from a person who also rides a Moots in my area but I have not yet seen him/her on the roads. Personally, I like to keep the rare factor high. It is unbelievable how many Looks/Colnagos/Times/Giant etc there are on the road.


----------



## chuckice

TiDreaming said:


> Riding in my area, I have yet to see any other Moots. Saying that the last week or so I have had a quit few ppl asking where I got my Moots. I do know there is a compact being built in Melbourne and I got messaged here on the forums from a person who also rides a Moots in my area but I have not yet seen him/her on the roads. Personally, I like to keep the rare factor high. It is unbelievable how many Looks/Colnagos/Times/Giant etc there are on the road.


Same here...very few on the road. Mostly Treks here tho...I'll trade seeing Treks everyday for some Look/Colnagos.


----------



## bupton

That bike is AMAZING!! I just bought a Seven a week ago, and was just telling my wife that there is only one other company out there that I would put in the same league, and then got to show her a pick of your bike. Sweet ride!


----------



## slowdave

Ti that is a sweet bike, how do you find the stem? have a laybay on my mtb and i love it just the post evokes more comments that the rest of the bike. look forward to seeing it out on the road one day.


----------



## jpap

TiDreaming said:


> Riding in my area, I have yet to see any other Moots. Saying that the last week or so I have had a quit few ppl asking where I got my Moots. I do know there is a compact being built in Melbourne and I got messaged here on the forums from a person who also rides a Moots in my area but I have not yet seen him/her on the roads. Personally, I like to keep the rare factor high. It is unbelievable how many Looks/Colnagos/Times/Giant etc there are on the road.


Why did you opt for the 6/4 tubes. I read on another thread about someone buying a 6/4 Moots and then selling it and ordering a 3/2.5 one because he felt the ride was too harsh on the 6/4 sort of the antithesis of what a Ti bike should be. Being from Melbourne you must ride down Beach road. I'll keep a look out for your Moots. I ride a Dean and so far I've seen another Dean, one Seven and about a dozen Lightspeeds down Beach road. It looks like a Ti explosion is simmering.


----------



## TiDreaming

slowdave said:


> Ti that is a sweet bike, how do you find the stem? have a laybay on my mtb and i love it just the post evokes more comments that the rest of the bike. look forward to seeing it out on the road one day.



I love the the stem purely from an aesthetic point of view. I am in to matching thats why I got a Record Headset still on the bike even though a black Chris King is waiting in my office.

This bike is a perfect fit wise for me. I dont think I could really change a thing on it other then to "bling" it out. I have ordered some Gold Nokons so on its 1000km service Ill get the LBS to put the Chris King headset and gold Nokons on as well.

Zero Gs look mighty tasty....


----------



## TiDreaming

jpap said:


> Why did you opt for the 6/4 tubes. I read on another thread about someone buying a 6/4 Moots and then selling it and ordering a 3/2.5 one because he felt the ride was too harsh on the 6/4 sort of the antithesis of what a Ti bike should be. Being from Melbourne you must ride down Beach road. I'll keep a look out for your Moots. I ride a Dean and so far I've seen another Dean, one Seven and about a dozen Lightspeeds down Beach road. It looks like a Ti explosion is simmering.


6/4 can be made supple. When you ride a small frame like myself regardless of what material it will be stiff. So far the Moots has felt more springy then my Colnago MXL,comfort has been equal. However I do feel the Moots is stiffer..but then again its all rider perception.

For me a Ti bike is about durability, comfort and stiffness. So far the Moots has delivered all three in spades:smilewinkgrin: 

I was sooo close to getting the Litespeed Archon, sweet bike but like you said quite a few Litespeed around.


----------



## thedips

those wheels are perfect with that bike +1 for a gold chris king!


----------



## TiDreaming

5000k, almost a year old and absolutely no fade. This could possibly be the last bike I may ever buy if there wasnt such a thing as "desire"


----------



## jsabelis

Nice to hear you still enjoy it! I'm waiting for my 11 speed group to come in to my LBS and then my compact to be built up. It's been a long couple of months.


----------

